# Roof Vent Cover Replacement



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

My trailer parked away. Anyone know what size replacement vent cover I need for the bathroon fan vent and kitchen vent in a 2012 301 BQ?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot to ask---will slide out roof hold 2 people?


----------



## natalie21 (May 29, 2020)

I think most RV vent fans are 14-inch x 14-inch


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Buy a brand name like Maxxair. They come in about any color you want and are available on Amazon. Some of the cheap ones don't have much UV inhibitor in the plastic and will be disintegrating in a couple years.


----------

